# Neues zu Haswell EP - bis zu 14 Kerne und 35MB LLC



## XE85 (20. Juni 2012)

In einem Chinesischen Forum sind neue Infos zur kommende Haswell Server Plattform aufgetaucht. Haswell Desktop CPUs sollen 2013 auf den Markt kommen, für die Server CPUs gibt es (noch) keinen Thermin.

Wie auf der Folie unten zu sehen ist sollen die Haswell EP CPUs 10 Kerne und mehr besitzen. Der LLC Cache soll maximal 35MB groß sein. Über die Angabe das ein Kern etwa 2,5 MB haben soll, dürften die Topmodelle 14 Kerne haben. Wie auf der Folie zu sehen dürfte jedem Kern ein LLC Bereich zugeordnet sein. Aktuell ist der LLC shared über den Ring Bus. Die unterteilung könnte aber auch für die skalierbarkeit stehen. Ein Formulierung mit L1, L2 und L3 Cache gibt es zumindest auf dieser Folie nicht.

Beim RAM wird Haswell EP offesichtlich DDR4 unterstützen. Die angebenen Takte (1333, 1600, 1866, 2133) sind aber eher DDR3 Niveau. Die Takraten für DDR4 sind allerdings nocht nicht offiziell verabschiedet. Wie bei Sandy Bridge E soll es ein Quad Channel SI geben.

Bei den PCIe soll es zu Sandy Bridge keine veränderung geben. 40 PCIe 3.0 Lanes für die EP Modell und deren 24 für die EN Modelle soll es geben.

Bei den Instructions soll es AVX2 und (wie bei intel fast üblich) die HNI (Haswell New Instruktions)geben.

*Update:*

Zu den HNI gibt es bei intel schon einen Blog mit genaueren Infos:

http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/06/13/haswell-new-instruction-descriptions-now-available/

Zu den HNI gehört unter anderem auch FMA3, welches vom AMD schon deutlich früher implementiert wird. (Piledriver)

Danke an Marc für den Link.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der zu Haswell passenden Chipsatz soll der C610 werden. Auf der I/O Seite sollen 10 SATA3 und 6 USB 3 Ports vorhanden sein. Bei PCIe setzt man beim Chipsatz offenbar weiterhin auf die Generation2. 8 Lanes soll es geben. Abzuwarten bleibt natürlich inwieweit man den Chipsatz für eine eventuelre Desktopvariante abspekt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle:

è¯·æ‹¿DDR4å‘æˆ‘å¼€ç‚®ï¼ŒHaswell-EP, è¶…è¿‡å·¥è‰ºæžé™çš„æž¶æž„ã€‚ - CPU / å†…å*˜ / ä¸»æ¿ / è¶…é¢‘ - Chiphell - åˆ†äº«ä¸Žäº¤æµç”¨æˆ·ä½“éªŒçš„æœ€ä½³å¹³å° - Powered by Discuz!
Intels


----------



## Rollmops (20. Juni 2012)

Da geistern auch Gerüchte über neue TDP Klassen durchs Internet.. anscheinend 160W TDP als Maximalwert.

Zum DDR3/4 : Naja es existieren ja noch keine finalen DDR4 Module, daher wird das wohl noch nicht angegeben sein.


----------



## OdlG (20. Juni 2012)

ehrlich gesagt sehen die bilder total billig aus. glaube nicht, dass es von intel stammt. die daten könnten ja trotzdem grob stimmen


----------



## Locuza (20. Juni 2012)

XE85 schrieb:


> Wie auf der Folie zu sehen dürfte jedem Kern ein LLC Bereich zugeordnet sein. Aktuell ist der LLC shared über den Ring Bus. Die unterteilung könnte aber auch für die skalierbarkeit stehen. Ein Formulierung mit L1, L2 und L3 Cache gibt es zumindest auf dieser Folie nicht.


Die Unterteilung gab es doch schon seit Sandy-Bridge nicht mehr?



OdlG schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt sehen die bilder total billig aus. glaube nicht, dass es von intel stammt. die daten könnten ja trotzdem grob stimmen


Ja, tun sie, aber der Style passt zu den Folien früher. 

Und endlich gibt es was für Leute, die iGPUs verachten und 4C/8T als zu wenig an betrachten


----------



## XE85 (20. Juni 2012)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Da geistern auch Gerüchte über neue TDP Klassen durchs Internet.. anscheinend 160W TDP als Maximalwert.



Ja, hab ich auch gelesen. Bei 14 Kernen dürfte da aber trotdem eine sehr gute Performace/Watt rauskommen.

mfg


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2012)

DDR4 wird anfangs sicher sehr teuer sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Juni 2012)

Zu den HNI (Haswell New Instructions) gehört unter anderem FMA3 und BMI - was Trinity/Piledriver auch kann.

http://software.intel.com/en-us/blogs/2011/06/13/haswell-new-instruction-descriptions-now-available/


----------



## Eckism (20. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Zu den HNI (Haswell New Instructions) gehört unter anderem FMA3 und *BMI* - was Trinity/Piledriver auch kann.
> 
> Haswell New Instruction Descriptions Now Available! – Blogs - Intel® Software Network



Zeigt meine Personenwaage auch an.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den HNI (Haswell New Instructions) gehört... und BMI -



Toll, dass das Ding dann auch den Bodymassindex kann.  Wird ne USB-Personenwage gleich mitgeliefert?


----------



## alm0st (21. Juni 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Toll, dass das Ding dann auch den Bodymassindex kann.  Wird ne USB-Personenwage gleich mitgeliefert?


 
Nope, einfach auf den Sockel steigen und 5 Sekunden warten 

Aber 160W TDP bei 14 Kernen wär doch gar nicht so schlecht? Pro Kern gesehen wären das 11.43W TDP - ein 3770K käme da im Vergleich auf 19.25W TPD pro Kern.


----------



## Seabound (21. Juni 2012)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber 160W TDP bei 14 Kernen wär doch gar nicht so schlecht? Pro Kern gesehen wären das 11.43W TDP - ein 3770K käme da im Vergleich auf 19.25W TPD pro Kern.



Sehr gut. In der Tat. Aber, I wonder, was man mit sovielen Kernen anfangen soll...


----------



## alm0st (21. Juni 2012)

Mit Ausblick auf die nächste Konsolen Generation, könnten sich vielleicht auch endlich die großen Multicore CPUs (>Quads) stärker lohnen. Zumindest soll die X-Box 720 ja angeblich auf 8 Cores von IBM setzen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2012)

Die Xbox Next wird wohl viel eher x86-Kerne auf Basis von AMDs Piledriver/Steamroller bieten.


----------



## christian.pitt (21. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Xbox Next wird wohl viel eher x86-Kerne auf Basis von AMDs Piledriver/Steamroller bieten.


 
noch besser für uns


----------



## Dan Kirpan (21. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich ja gut an. Wenn die Xbox und die PS4 auf x86 setzen, sollte das die Portierungen dermaßen vereinfachen. Und das schöne ist das wenn man dann z.b. einen FX 8350 hat, also den Piledriver, der so vieleicht in der PS4 oder Xbox vorkommt, und die Spiele werden auf diesen Prozessor optimiert, dann hat man ein wahres Geschoss, denn dann wird alles ausgenutzt, von AVX bis FMA3, und das auch perfekt auf den Prozessor hin optimiert. Das könnte AMD Prozessoren drastisch nach vorne ziehen lassen, denn auf Intel Prozessoren wird nie so genau optimiert werden.


----------



## Rollora (21. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Xbox Next wird wohl viel eher x86-Kerne auf Basis von AMDs Piledriver/Steamroller bieten.


gut für AMD. so stellt man sicher, dass früher oder später mehr und mehr auf deren Architektur hin optimiert wird, und falls es denn mal soweit ist, dass dies viele Spielehersteller tun, können sie ruhig mal wieder mit einem Highend-Prozessor um die Ecke biegen.
Besser wärs natürlich, wenn man gleich einen schnelleren (in dem Fall leider) Intel-Prozessor verbauen würde.
Außer es steckt noch so viel unentdecktes Potential in den AMD Prozessoren


----------



## Shadow Complex (21. Juni 2012)

In der Xbox 360 ist jetzt schon ein AMD Prozessor verbaut, gebracht hat es Optimierungstechnisch irgendwie wenig.

Wie sind wir eigentlich von Haswell EP auf Xbox gekommen? Strange...

BTT: Ich denke mal nicht, dass das so wirklich für den Consumer-Markt gedacht ist, klar wird es wieder Desktop-Derivate geben, aber diese werden dann sicherlich in der Core-Anzahl beschränkt werden.



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Nope, einfach auf den Sockel steigen und 5 Sekunden warten
> 
> Aber  160W TDP bei 14 Kernen wär doch gar nicht so schlecht? Pro Kern gesehen  wären das 11.43W TDP - ein 3770K käme da im Vergleich auf 19.25W TPD  pro Kern.


 
a) der 3770K hat eine iGPU, der Haswell nicht
b) Wird Haswell noch in 22 nm gefertigt? (Achtung das ist eine Frage)
c) wird Haswell auch mit 3,5 GHZ takten? 

Also der Vergleich liegt natürlich nahe, aber hinkt trotzdem ein kleinwenig...


----------



## XE85 (21. Juni 2012)

Shadow Complex schrieb:


> In der Xbox 360 ist jetzt schon ein AMD  Prozessor verbaut, gebracht hat es Optimierungstechnisch irgendwie  wenig.
> 
> Wie sind wir eigentlich von Haswell EP auf Xbox gekommen? Strange...



Über die Kernzahl. 



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> b) Wird Haswell noch in 22 nm gefertigt? (Achtung das ist eine Frage)



Ja, der Die Shrik auf 14nm kommt erst mit Broadwell.



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> c) wird Haswell auch mit 3,5 GHZ takten?


 
Kann aktuell schwer beantwortet werden - aber wenn man die letzten Jahre ansieht sind eher um die 3GHz für die Server CPUs zu erwarten.

mfg


----------



## RedBrain (21. Juni 2012)

Man beachte auf die Angabe der DDR4-RAMs. Dieses fängt erst ab 2133 offiziell von JEDEC an und nicht 1333. Zu schlecht informiert, Mr. Faker!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2012)

Dan Kirpan schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an. Wenn die Xbox und die PS4 auf x86 setzen, sollte das die Portierungen dermaßen vereinfachen. Und das schöne ist das wenn man dann z.b. einen FX 8350 hat, also den Piledriver, der so vieleicht in der PS4 oder Xbox vorkommt, und die Spiele werden auf diesen Prozessor optimiert, dann hat man ein wahres Geschoss, denn dann wird alles ausgenutzt, von AVX bis FMA3, und das auch perfekt auf den Prozessor hin optimiert. Das könnte AMD Prozessoren drastisch nach vorne ziehen lassen, denn auf Intel Prozessoren wird nie so genau optimiert werden.


Erstmal abwarten, ob am PC alle Flags gesetzt werden bei Ports 



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> In der Xbox 360 ist jetzt schon ein AMD Prozessor verbaut.


Nope, da steckt ein Xenon drin - Power PC von IBM.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Sehr gut. In der Tat. Aber, I wonder, was man mit sovielen Kernen anfangen soll...


 Es soll Menschen geben die mit ihren CPUs nicht nur spielen... von mir aus kann das ding 28 kerne mit SMT haben - ausgelastet bekomm ichs trotzdem zu 99% () - nur dauert die Auslastung dann nicht mehr tagelang (wie bei meiner jetzigen CPU ).


----------



## Jan565 (21. Juni 2012)

Man kann jede CPU mit etwas an ihre Grenzen bringen, egal wie schnell sie ist und wie viel sie kann. Man muss einfach nur genug machen. 

Aber was bringt uns so viel Leistung als normaler User. AMD hat schon recht das die CPU´s heute dicke reichen die wir haben. Ich dümpel noch auf einem 955BE rum, andere auf einem Q9550 und die kann man immer noch sehr gut zum Zocken und für alltägliche dinge nehmen. 

Die Anwender und Renderer kann ich schon verstehen, da sollte es schneller gehen, aber als Gamer und Otto normal User sehe ich nicht so den sinn. 

Wobei es mir ehrlich gesagt auch schon in den fingern Juckt mal wieder was neues ein zu bauen  Aber ich glaube ich warte Piledriver ab und entscheide dann ob ich neu kaufe oder es lasse.


----------



## XD-User (21. Juni 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es soll Menschen geben die mit ihren CPUs nicht nur spielen... von mir aus kann das ding 28 kerne mit SMT haben - ausgelastet bekomm ichs trotzdem zu 99% () - nur dauert die Auslastung dann nicht mehr tagelang (wie bei meiner jetzigen CPU ).


 
So sehe ich das auch  solange sich die TDP in den Grenzen hält und die Leistung pro Kern auch stimmt 
Aber wie schon gesagt, der "normale" User braucht nun nicht unbedingt sooo viele Kerne.

Kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären mit den ganzen Abkürzungen für die verschiedenen Varianten der CPU´s ? EP EX DP usw. Wäre ich echt sehr dankbar für. Also Desktop, Extreme (Intel) Server und was ? ;D


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2012)

XD-User schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch  solange sich die TDP in den Grenzen hält und die Leistung pro Kern auch stimmt
> Aber wie schon gesagt, der "normale" User braucht nun nicht unbedingt sooo viele Kerne.



Der Ottonormalmensch ist auch nicht die Zeilgruppe von EP-CPUs 



XD-User schrieb:


> Kann  mich bitte mal jemand aufklären mit den ganzen Abkürzungen für die  verschiedenen Varianten der CPU´s ? EP EX DP usw. Wäre ich echt sehr  dankbar für. Also Desktop, Extreme (Intel) Server und was ? ;D



EP=Enterprise Segment (also nix mit normalo-Desktop )
EX=Extreme Performance Desktop - quasi das höchste was man so bekommt als normalsterblicher der kein Serversystem bauen will
DP=Double Precision () oder Server/Workstation Segment.

Hier sieht man (wenn man genau hinsieht) links die Segmente... hab auf die schnelle keine bessere Grafik gefunden^^
http://pics.computerbase.de/2/9/0/7/2/1.jpg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2012)

DT ist Single-Sockel mit Dualchannel und bis zu 4C/8T per CPU, EN ist Dual-Sockel mit Triplechannel mit bis zu 8C/16T per CPU, EP ist Quad-Sockel mit Quadchannel mit bis zu 8C/16T per CPU und EX ist Quad-/Octa-Sockel mit Quadchannel mit bis zu 8T/16T per CPU. Da stellt sich aktuell wie folgt dar:

*Ivy Bridge (IVB) DT für Sockel 1155* 
--> Core i7/i5/i3 (es folgen Pentiums + Celerons) und Xeon E3-1200 mit bis zu 4C/8T
--> Nachfolger wird Haswell (HWS) DT für Sockel 1150 mit bis zu 4C/8T
--> Nachfolger wird Broadwell (BWL?) DT für Sockel 1150 mit bis zu 4C/8T

*Sandy Bridge (SNB) EN für Sockel 1356* 
--> Xeon E5-2400 plus Xeon E5-1400 mit bis zu 8C/16T (letztere nur Single-Sockel-tauglich!) 
--> Nachfolger wird Ivy Bridge (IVB) EN mit bis 10C/20T
--> Nachfolger wird Haswell (HWS) EN mit bis zu 14C/28T für Sockel ???

*Sandy Bridge (SNB) EP für Sockel 2011* 
-->  Xeon E5-2600(Dual-Sockel) plus Xeon E5-1600 und Core i7-3900/3800 mit bis zu 8C/16T (letztere nur Single-Sockel-tauglich!) 
--> Nachfolger wird Ivy Bridge (IVB) EP mit bis zu 10C/20T
--> Nachfolger wird Haswell (HWS) EP mit bis zu 14C/28T für Sockel ???

*Sandy Bridge (SNB) EX für Sockel 2011* 
--> Xeon E5-4600 (Quad-Sockel) mit bis zu 8C/16T
-->  Nachfolger wird Ivy Bridge (IVB) EX mit bis zu 10/20T für Sockel 2011
 --> Nachfolger wird Haswell (HWS) EX einen neuen, noch nicht bekannten Sockel ... vermutlich
 --> Nachfolger wird Broadwell (BWL?) EX ... vermutlich


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Juni 2012)

Das war ausführlich, Hut ab.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2012)

Jetzt auch hoffentlich fehlerfrei


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2012)

Haswell EP wird wahrscheinlich Sockel 2013 sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Juni 2012)

Scherzbold, eher Sockel 2014


----------



## ich111 (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn der Sockel so viele Pins wie das Releasejahr hat lach ich mich krank


----------



## Rollora (22. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Wenn der Sockel so viele Pins wie das Releasejahr hat lach ich mich krank


So wie Sockel 2011?
Ich hoffe du hast dir nix schlimmes geholt


----------



## XD-User (22. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> DT ist Single-Sockel mit Dualchannel und bis zu 4C/8T per CPU, EN ist Dual-Sockel mit Triplechannel mit bis zu 8C/16T per CPU, EP ist Quad-Sockel mit Quadchannel mit bis zu 8C/16T per CPU und EX ist Quad-/Octa-Sockel mit Quadchannel mit bis zu 8T/16T per CPU. Da stellt sich aktuell wie folgt dar:
> 
> *Ivy Bridge (IVB) DT für Sockel 1155*
> --> Core i7/i5/i3 (es folgen Pentiums + Celerons) und Xeon E3-1200 mit bis zu 4C/8T
> ...


 
:O Vielen Dank, dass ist natürlich sehr ausführlich  
Interessant


----------



## Ralf345 (23. Juni 2012)

OdlG schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt sehen die bilder total billig aus. glaube nicht, dass es von intel stammt. die daten könnten ja trotzdem grob stimmen


 

Ne passt schon, die Quelle (bigpao007) ist seriös und bekannt für seine Leaks. Die stimmen. Der leakt immer mal wieder das Zeug oder bencht Vorserien CPUs, zuletzt den i7-3770k weit vor dem launch.


----------

